# Icd-9 help



## Karen48 (Jul 14, 2010)

Can anyone tell me if there is a specific pregnancy icd-9 code for,	Mild pyelectasis in the fetal kidney. The patient is 35wks. TY.


----------



## JulesofColorado (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm not sure but look at 655.83


----------



## senthilcpc (Jul 16, 2010)

We can assign 655.8


----------



## drsnpatil (Jul 16, 2010)

*Icd-9-cm*



senthilcpc said:


> We can assign 655.8



Missing 5th digit.

655.83 with 593.89 it should help you.


----------

